# TEL-TRU



## Hawging It (Jan 8, 2019)

Well, my TEL-TRU with 4" probe just arrived. Can't wait to install it on my Bayou Classic stick burner. Did my research and it appears it is a quality product. Guess we will see soon.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jan 9, 2019)

Aaron Franklin really likes these so they must work great. Let us know what you think.


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 9, 2019)

looks good.


----------



## gary s (Feb 12, 2019)

They are  Good I have had one on my grill for 19 years check it a couple of times a year still right on

Gary


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 12, 2019)

gary s said:


> They are  Good I have had one on my grill for 19 years check it a couple of times a year still right on
> 
> Gary


I still haven't installed it. Been using a probe set in the box. Gonna install this week.


----------



## forktender (Mar 30, 2019)

I had two of the very same units on my offset stick burner when I sold the smoker I saved the Thermo's and put them on my drum smoker one at each cooking level. I've had them 5 or 6 yrs and they have held their calibration the whole time, I check them once or twice a year just to make sure of things, they are accurate and very well built.
They arent cheap but I would buy them again in a minute if I needed another thermo.


----------

